# Is Canon 1DX autofocus incompatible with some Canon EF L lenses?



## quickd (Aug 14, 2012)

*Is anyone else experiencing problems with the Canon 1DX body not autofocusing with some of their lenses?*

I have a 1DX that will not autofocus at all with my 24-105 IS L lens; as soon as the camera is turned on you get constant lens motor noise and the AF indicator in the viewfinder flashes continuously. The lens motor makes a zip-zip-zip-zip noise (always in groups of four).

I went into my dealer and he tried my lens in another 1DX body; the same problem happened. However, we also tried it in my 5D and one of their 1Ds mk III bodies and the lens worked perfectly. This suggests to me that perhaps the lens is not faulty but that there is perhaps some incompatibility problem with earlier 24-105mm lenses? I'm also having intermittent problems with the 1DX failing to autofocus my 500mm f4 IS L lens (a mark 1) but could not reproduce the problem with their 500mm (mark 2) lens in the shop. My experience is that sometimes the 1DX cannot focus my 500mm lens until I manually focus it close to 'in focus' when the optics suddenly jump into life!

It's shaking my confidence in the 1DX's ability to work with the full range of EF lenses and so far Canon UK don't want to know - no reply still to my e-mail to my CPS rep and the repair centres point me back at the dealer.

If you are thinking of buying a 1DX, I suggest you be careful and test it with all your lenses first!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 14, 2012)

Odd, and unfortunate. I haven't had any problems, AF works normally (except for the AFMA firmware bug) on 10 different lenses, including a 24-105L. 

For some reason, AF fails to work - and I mean completely, it doesn't even try - with my TS-E 24mm II and MP-E 65mm. I suppose I'll sort that out one of these days...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 14, 2012)

quickd said:


> *Is anyone else experiencing problems with the Canon 1DX body not autofocusing with some of their lenses?*
> 
> I have a 1DX that will not autofocus at all with my 24-105 IS L lens; as soon as the camera is turned on you get constant lens motor noise and the AF indicator in the viewfinder flashes continuously. The lens motor makes a zip-zip-zip-zip noise (always in groups of four).
> 
> ...


It sounds like a lens issue, there can be issues with lenses. Trying a different lens might help point you in the right direction.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Aug 15, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Odd, and unfortunate. I haven't had any problems, AF works normally (except for the AFMA firmware bug) on 10 different lenses, including a 24-105L.
> 
> For some reason, AF fails to work - and I mean completely, it doesn't even try - with my TS-E 24mm II and MP-E 65mm. I suppose I'll sort that out one of these days...



Well done


----------



## Ryan708 (Aug 29, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Odd, and unfortunate. I haven't had any problems, AF works normally (except for the AFMA firmware bug) on 10 different lenses, including a 24-105L.
> 
> For some reason, AF fails to work - and I mean completely, it doesn't even try - with my TS-E 24mm II and MP-E 65mm. I suppose I'll sort that out one of these days...



Ahh neuro, I bet this sence of humor doesn't get understood as well to the general public, but you make this geek laugh


----------



## Jim K (Aug 29, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Odd, and unfortunate. I haven't had any problems, AF works normally (except for the AFMA firmware bug) on 10 different lenses, including a 24-105L.
> 
> For some reason, AF fails to work - and I mean completely, it doesn't even try - with my TS-E 24mm II and MP-E 65mm. I suppose I'll sort that out one of these days...



I know what you mean. Same problem with my TS-E 24mm II on my 5D3 and 7D. Perhaps I should dig out my old 50D.


----------



## hyles (Aug 29, 2012)

Jim K said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Odd, and unfortunate. I haven't had any problems, AF works normally (except for the AFMA firmware bug) on 10 different lenses, including a 24-105L.
> ...


It's not going to work. You may even try analogic camera but it seem AF is not going to work with those lenses. We my hope in firmware fixes, but must be done hunter's moon with lens mounted on a newly released 1DxII.
Diego


----------

